# Dividing Paphs.



## Cklinger (Mar 6, 2019)

I have never divided a paph, but I'm suspecting that I can divide my Paph. woluwense when I repot it. I am however nervous about and would appreciate any tips or tricks that help you all divide paphs when the time comes. Attached are multiple pictures of my Paph. woluwense. I am aware that some leaves are in tough shape, but I got it like that back in November/December and it has been doing well since then.

Thanks!
Christian


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2019)

I wouldn't force any breaks in the roots..if it has already divided naturally , then it should be easy to separate. If it becomes a challenge better not to try to divide or you may destroy too many roots


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 6, 2019)

Has that plant bloomed for you? That cross is a hard one to get to bloom so I wouldn't divide it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cklinger (Mar 6, 2019)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Has that plant bloomed for you? That cross is a hard one to get to bloom so I wouldn't divide it. Just my two cents.



It has not bloomed for me yet. I've heard how difficult and how long it takes for it to bloom so I will probably wait until then. I remember reading somewhere that when the fan has 6 leaves then it's mature enough to bloom. One of the fans is growing its 6th so we'll see I guess!

Currently it is growing at around 65 F, around 50% humidity, and under lights and its doing fine so I'll just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't divide it. Paphs generally don't do well dividing. That would set the plant back several years. When you repot you might find that it has naturally fallen apart which is fine.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2019)

dont divide.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 7, 2019)

Good advice by all. A mature, multi-growth plant is much nicer to look at and more likely to produce blooms. The only time I divide my Paphs is if a piece breaks off naturally, a growth or two are affecting the overall symmetry of the plant, or the plant has just gotton so big that repotting becomes unwieldy. Strive for a specimen plant, it's the ultimate achievement of the hobby, imo.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello Christian

I agree with the rest of the lot on division: don't, if you can avoid it 

Just wanna give you a tip about paph-names:
The species name are always spelled with a small letter as in e.g Paphiopedilum rothschildianum or Paph. concolor.
The name of hybrids are always spelled with capital letters as in e.g. Paphiopedilum Maudiae or Paph. Woluwense.
This way, you can always discern, whether speaking of a species or a bybrid.
Naturally occuring, primary hybrids, though, might be designated this way: Paphiopedilum x wenshanense (when propagated in a nursery the name is Paph. Concobellatulum), Paph. x siamense (P. appletonianum x P. callosum), Paph. x hermanii (P. helenae x P. esquirolei), etc.

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Cklinger (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the replys! I will not divide it unless a piece breaks off naturally. I am now hoping that it does not break off so that I can work towards a specimen plant. If it does end up breaking off naturally I'll let you all know.



Guldal said:


> Hello Christian
> 
> I agree with the rest of the lot on division: don't, if you can avoid it
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information Jens, through plant biology courses I knew about naming however they didn't go over naming of hybrids which I found odd, but now I know!

Thanks,
Christian


----------



## Ray (Mar 8, 2019)

I am a big believer in keeping as large of a colony together as is possible (or manageable) so they can share resources, making the overall plant more robust, but considering how many single-growth plants I've received in-bud over the years, I have to wonder about the advantage.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 9, 2019)

Ray said:


> I am a big believer in keeping as large of a colony together as is possible (or manageable) so they can share resources, making the overall plant more robust, but considering how many single-growth plants I've received in-bud over the years, I have to wonder about the advantage.


One advantage is the “wow” factor. An 8” (or much larger) pot with multiple healthy growths and many flowers is always a joy to see. Last Paph Forum there was a complex Paph with 30-40 flowers, if I recall. Absolutely stunning! Of course, one must have the space for specimen plants like that. Not usually possible in a “light room”.


----------

